# Piercings!



## shell477 (Jun 12, 2013)

There is a tattoo thread (which has gone quiet) so how about a piercing thread? 

Just thought of it as I sit here trying to clean my new tragus piercing which is giving me grief.....

Post away!


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jun 12, 2013)

Had my septum at 12mm and labret at 9mm, but took them out. This is all I can fit in my septum now and my labret has all but closed.


----------



## shell477 (Jun 12, 2013)

aaargh septum! can't think of anything scarier to get done!! (actually thats a lie, lady bits would hurt too!) 

you're a brave, brave man...


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 12, 2013)

Just nipple and tongue for me. 

Got a mate with both ears with tunnels, both nipples, bellybutton, his johnson, nose on both sides, septum, labret, tongue (tongue is split, piercings on either side and behind split) and eyebrows. Hes a freak lol.


Rick


----------



## jacorin (Jun 12, 2013)

both nipples for me


----------



## Ellannn (Jun 12, 2013)

I have my nose, Monroe, lower lip and both ears are stretched.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jun 13, 2013)

shell477 said:


> aaargh septum! can't think of anything scarier to get done!! (actually thats a lie, lady bits would hurt too!)
> 
> you're a brave, brave man...



Getting it pierced was nothing, stretching it on the other hand...


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 13, 2013)

30mm lobes
17mm labret
side labrets
8mm septum(no jewelry)
10ga nipples
... and others...


----------



## Damiieen (Jun 13, 2013)

I too have had my fair share... I'll start from top to bottom: 6 different ear piercing's/tunnels in each ear, 4 eyebrow piercing's, nose ring, septum, anti-tragus, 3 dermal's below my eye and also one in my finger, venom's, snake eyes, shark bites, collar bones, back of my neck and nipple. I think that's all :s 

32 all up and there was once a time where I had them all in at the same time lasted about a year until some decided not to like me -.-


----------



## sd1981 (Jun 13, 2013)

This thread reminds me of when I was a bouncer, I had to use a metal detector outside a nightclub... I ran a wand over this guy, get to the crotch region and the metal detector goes nuts!!! The guy tells me he has 61 piercingly in his man parts... I didn't want to check but he did this funny crotch shake, and I could hear the clanging of all of those piercings.... Me and my partner just had to laugh our bums off!!!


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jun 13, 2013)

Badsville - insanely jealous of your lobes.

Most of mine are retired but ive had ears stretched to 28 mm, industrial, both nostrils, septum, medusa, angel bites, snake bites, tongue, vertical labret, both nipples, cleavage (dermal), belly and left hip. Currently only have ears down to 8 mm, septum, tongue and belly. Will post pic when i can find a decent one .

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 13, 2013)

sd1981 said:


> This thread reminds me of when I was a bouncer, I had to use a metal detector outside a nightclub... I ran a wand over this guy, get to the crotch region and the metal detector goes nuts!!! The guy tells me he has 61 piercingly in his man parts... I didn't want to check but he did this funny crotch shake, and I could hear the clanging of all of those piercings.... Me and my partner just had to laugh our bums off!!!


 Haha at a place we frequent there is a fellow know as Bo Jangles about 1/2 kg of stainless steel sounds like a cutlery drawer walking around ,. He tells that he did most himself and his grown up daughter did the ones he couldn't see :shock:


----------



## B_STATS (Jun 13, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Had my septum at 12mm and labret at 9mm, but took them out. This is all I can fit in my septum now and my labret has all but closed.



I don't want to alarm you but I think you have an alien on your head...


----------



## 2303chloe (Jun 13, 2013)

Impressive stuff Damiieen. 

I have snake bites, nose, stretched ears, web of tongue and back if neck, tho that's now retired.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jun 13, 2013)

Current piercings - ears each side, tongue, belly.
Retired piercings - ears X4 each side, second tongue(behind first), Tragus, nose, nipple.
Slowly and slowly I keep becoming more conservative as my dad said to me and keeping taking them out one at a time


----------



## Damiieen (Jun 13, 2013)

I hated having to take mine out, but a year is good for some of the so called "Temporary one's" ie; Collar bones and neck -.-


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jun 13, 2013)

B_STATS said:


> I don't want to alarm you but I think you have an alien on your head...



I just use those for mopping the floor.


----------



## jazii (Jun 13, 2013)

I currently have my ear lobs done twice, my tagus, industrial, 3 x anti helix, belly button and had 3 x forward helix - those grew out/got infected  + way more planned


----------



## Pythonlovers (Jun 13, 2013)

This is a cool thread haha,
Me: had septum done and 38mm lobes, noth taken out now 
girlfriend had snake and spider bites, cheeks, 20mm ears haha all out too now.


----------



## zeke (Jun 13, 2013)

5mm septum ring


----------



## Amelia (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm left with my medusa (how appropriate), cheeks & one inch ear plugs. I kind of miss having my septum done though.


----------



## OldestMagician (Jun 13, 2013)

Used to have 32mm tunnels in my ears, snakebites and my septum done. Can still get 14's in my ears and my snakebites never closed up fully. 
Also have a few tattoos and a mohawk  working in a refinery with 400 other people has its perks.


----------



## Justdragons (Jun 14, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> I have my nose, Monroe, lower lip and both ears are stretched.



monroe? pics? 

@damiieen- is that your office?? are you a game designer or something??
@ emmalene_bunny- Im the same as you, as time goes by, 1 by 1 ive removed mine to.. only nipple and eyebrow left..  id kind of like to get my lip done, dunno what its called.. just to one side?


----------



## Ellannn (Jun 14, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> monroe? pics?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marzzy (Jun 14, 2013)

Tongue and tunnel one ear 16mm


----------



## Damiieen (Jun 14, 2013)

That's at the front of the tattoo parlour I get used to get pierced at haha, lip on one side just a lip piercing haha


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 14, 2013)

none at the moment, kind of want a couple though:twisted: inverse belly button, chest microdermal with a heart top, something else. just have to wait till I can do it without mum knowing:lol:

my friend has a septum, and I bought her a moustache thing to where in it:lol: lol, wears it whenever she comes over  she also has stretched lobes, nose on each side


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 14, 2013)

sd1981 said:


> This thread reminds me of when I was a bouncer, I had to use a metal detector outside a nightclub... I ran a wand over this guy, get to the crotch region and the metal detector goes nuts!!! The guy tells me he has 61 piercingly in his man parts... I didn't want to check but he did this funny crotch shake, and I could hear the clanging of all of those piercings.... Me and my partner just had to laugh our bums off!!!


that must of cost a lot of $$$$ genitals are usually like $150 each, so that's like $9000:shock:


----------



## sd1981 (Jun 14, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> that must of cost a lot of $$$$ genitals are usually like $150 each, so that's like $9000:shock:



Jeeezzzzzz!!! That's crazy but there's probably $2k in scrap metal floating around the old boys family jewels.... Not that I have the desire to repeatedly punch pieces of metal through my most prized possession, but even if I had the spare $$$$ its not gonna happen!!!


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 15, 2013)

I've had a few since my teens.

Now i only have a 0g Prince Albert and one remaining dermal anchor on my neck which has lasted 7 years!!! The others got ripped out.


----------



## B-Bear (Jun 15, 2013)

With the topic of piercings being torn out, I once had a Prince Albert that I stretched out to a 2 gauge ring however on my first jog with it in it decided to tear out basically. Was held in by a fine thread of skin, and the bizarre thing was I didn't even feel it tearing. Positive thing now is that I'm about half way to having the same modifications as the "Goanna Men" aboriginal tribe so maybe this is why I am drawn towards reptiles and they seem to get along with me fine!!!!


----------



## T0ken (Jun 15, 2013)

I had a few piercings when i was younger, however my labret was the most memorable.
A drunken wedding reception and shots made short work of that one.
I got a little extra steel with one of the shots and by the time the hangover had worn off it had closed over.

My son also likes to keep pointing out the scare on my ear lobe, you can take the tunnel out but you can always tell.


----------



## Dippy (Jun 16, 2013)

Wrong way round but you get the idea lol, stupid iPhones lol


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 16, 2013)

My cousin had a piercing once, fell off the roof and had a star picket go straight through his thigh and out the other side  :lol:

I find it interesting though reading about all you guys (and girls) mostly unsure what you look like and reading about the various piercings you've had. Very interesting, especially when we start getting into prince albert's and the likes!


----------

